# Esperanto: first name



## Boljon

I know "nomo" is name, and "familia nomo" is family name, so how can I say "first name" in Esperanto?


----------



## Tim~!

_Donita nomo_, which means 'given name'.

It's important to remember not to refer to surnames as 'lasta nomo' since they come first in some languages.


----------



## Joca

Boljon said:


> I know "nomo" is name, and "familia nomo" is family name, so how can I say "first name" in Esperanto?


 
Well, I would choose to say "antaúnomo".

JC


----------



## Tim~!

Joca said:


> Well, I would choose to say "antaúnomo".



I would agree with that if he wanted a literal translation of 'first name' (well, ignoring _unua nomo_) based on position, but you have to bear in mind that he wants the identifying name that isn't _familia nomo_.  In many cultures, including Boljon's own, the family name comes first, which is why _antaŭnomo_ is an unclear choice for saying 'given name'.

***
Mi konsentus kun vi, se li serĉus nur tradukon de 'antaŭnomo'.  Tamen, troviĝas ĉe multe da kulturoj, inkluzive tiu de Boljon, ke la familia nomo prenas la unuan lokon en la vicordo.  Estas pro tio, ke oni zorgu ne uzi _antaŭnomon_ kiel malon de _familia nomo_.


----------



## Joca

Tim~! said:


> I would agree with that if he wanted a literal translation of 'first name' (well, ignoring _unua nomo_) based on position, but you have to bear in mind that he wants the identifying name that isn't _familia nomo_. In many cultures, including Boljon's own, the family name comes first, which is why _antaŭnomo_ is an unclear choice for saying 'given name'.
> 
> ***
> Mi konsentus kun vi, se li serĉus nur tradukon de 'antaŭnomo'. Tamen, troviĝas ĉe multe da kulturoj, inkluzive tiu de Boljon, ke la familia nomo prenas la unuan lokon en la vicordo. Estas pro tio, ke oni zorgu ne uzi _antaŭnomon_ kiel malon de _familia nomo_.


 
You are right, Tim. But I have never heard "donita nomo" before. This is clearly a direct translation from English, isn't it? Maybe our friend could say "persona nomo", "baptnomo", or simply "nomo". Yes, on second thoughts, "nomo" will be the best choice. What do you think?

JC


----------

